# Feedback on RAW plan for puppy.



## Dennis. (Sep 27, 2014)

I posted in the RAW puppy section but even with 100 views it got no responses. Posting here to see if this sub-forum is more active. 

My pup comes home in two weeks and I've gotten pretty much everything lined up and ready for her. Just finding a vet and getting her diet figured out is all thats left. There is SO MUCH information I'm feeling overwhelmed.

With my dogs in the past I didn't really know what to get and my dogs honestly didn't seem to mind my choice that much. I realize now that it wasn't the best way to go so with Olive I want to start off on the right path.

I read the intro guide from PreyModelRaw and it's pretty much my plan. I've also talked to the folks at my local Schutzhund club and talked with some a reputable breeder who uses only Raw. She gave me a great connection with TexasTripe.com and recommended the pre-mix.

Texas Tripe has a mix called All Star Bully Mix which is " Made from ground up free range chicken frames, Chicken liver, chicken hearts, Beef muscle meat, and beef liver, with grass fed beef tripe"

They have everything else I could ever really want as well, but I figured a mix like that for a while would be a good start. 

She comes home on a thursday, I will probably feed her her night time meal of kibble to just close out the last day. 

Her mom looks to weigh 70-75lbs so I was thinking 1.5lbs a day, split into .5 per meal or less if I supplement meal food for training treats .
Week 1&2: Chicken Backs, then quarters. 
Week 3&4: Start on the mix. 
Week 5&6: Mix in with fish
Week 7&8: Mix in with fish/pork
Beyond: Mix and match..

For Treats I was looking at the Wellness Pure, ZiwiPeak, or just cooking up some liver and/or Bacon.

Supplements wise the feed-sentials stuff gets great reviews on the forum. They have a 3 pack of the Sunday, She-emp, and K9.
Questions:
1. Am I missing anything?
2. Any additional advice or am I on the right path?
3. What about eggs? When should I start those?
4. I see some folks say yes supplements, some say no.. Some say it could be toxic which freaks me out.
5.With your pups/dogs what's your time from meal to bathroom? I live in an apartment so timing will be essential. 
6. I'm a single guy with just a bottle of vodka in my freezer, will it be enough space or should I look for a small chest freezer or something?
7. Should I skip her nighttime meal thursday or start her then? I figured feeding her kibble one more time would help with the crazyness of the day.

I think that's it for now, I love this forum, it's been a real help. I appreciate any advice in advance.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think week one you need to add more MM with the chicken backs.

I use Real Meat brand dog FOOD (not treats) as training treats. It is just air dried raw food and healthy (probably like ZiwiPeak). I also use cooked meats for higher value treats. If I was feeding a lot of training treats (especially something as nutrient dense as the Real Meat and probably Ziwi Peak), I may back off the food a bit. You will just have to feel that one out as you go. I started measuring how many treats my dog was getting each day and realized that it equaled several ounces of "raw food" per day, so I decreased regular meals accordingly.

Article re: eggs: Feeding Your Dog Raw Eggs – Good Or Bad? | Dogs Naturally Magazine

If you want to buy in bulk, a small chest freezer will be beneficial. You could probably start with just your normal freezer for now though.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dennis....

Looks like you have done your homework...and will do great....much better than many others starting off with a raw diet.

Regarding item #6...depends on how big the bottle of vodka is...seriously, nothing wrong with a getting a small chest freezer. You can score them cheap enough on craigslist and the upside is you can have portions ready well in advance plus when there are deals at the grocery store..you can load up. I have 2 chest freezers and they have more than paid for themselves...easy to have a lot of variety as well.

Item #3...I have no problem with raw eggs in my bitch's diet...

As far as treats go...since you are going raw...maybe stay the course and keep the treats raw. I cheat a bit and dehydrate beef or pork...not to the point where it is similar to beef jerky but just so it is dry enough on the outside so I'm not dealing with pockets full of blood.

I don't know if there is truth to what I have been told about smoked and cured meat...but it sounds like something not to give a dog in any great quantity .

2 weeks and the beginning of a great adventure...you have to be jacked!

Keep us updated once your new pup arrives.


SuperG


----------



## Dennis. (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome, thank you for the replies. I'll probably get a freezer in the long run, a bit weird in a loft but I think will be worth it too.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Feed - Sential products are the best!

Word of warning.....when starting raw, 1)pull off ALL of the skin and extra globs of fat if there are any......otherwise your pup may get diarrhea. 2)Don't be overly concerned if she doesn't have a large water intake b/c the meat is moist. 3)Also, don't freak out if she doesn't poop for a couple of days. Mine didn't poop for 3 1/2 days when I first started them on raw and then it was the size of a rabbits!

Good luck, have fun, and take LOTS of pictures! We will all be waiting to see the new little Fur Baby!
Moms


----------

